# sling adapter w/722 - dead?



## Andy74

I got the sling adapter for my 722 last october - worked fine until now.
The adapter appears dead. No light comes on the sling adapter.
The dish receiver (722) is online. I can access the schedule/dvr through dish online, but when attempting to watch shows, I get an error (error states that I was able to connect, but an error occurred).

Any ideas if it's possible to reset this adapter?


----------



## P Smith

sure, disconnect power cord of 722 for a minute


----------



## Wire Nut

Maybe a bad sling adapter, maybe a bad USB port on the receiver. There's another USB port on the front of the receiver, try plugging it in there and see if it will work.


----------



## Andy74

I tried both USB ports. Whenever I plug it in, a message comes up stating that the sling adapter is connected. The light never comes on though...
So probably bad sling adapter?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

What is the firmware of the Sling Adapter? You won't get a light on the Sling Adapter until the firmware is updated but you said it was working before. The firmware will update via broadband. It's probably a bad Sling Adapter. Please let me know the firmware. Thanks.



Andy74 said:


> I tried both USB ports. Whenever I plug it in, a message comes up stating that the sling adapter is connected. The light never comes on though...
> So probably bad sling adapter?


----------



## Andy74

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> What is the firmware of the Sling Adapter? You won't get a light on the Sling Adapter until the firmware is updated but you said it was working before. The firmware will update via broadband. It's probably a bad Sling Adapter. Please let me know the firmware. Thanks.


Firmware is ADDHZAAM. I did use it successfully for several months.


----------



## Ryan08

I've pretty much got the exact same problem. I bought my Sling adapter last October too and it's worked fine for about 8 months. Then a few weeks ago the light on the Sling adapter went off. I tried unplugging it and plugging it back in on both USB ports and also tried unplugging the receiver. 

Like Andy74, at first I would see the onscreen message, but the light never came on, but now I don't even see the screen.

Firmware is also ADDHZAAM.
I also have an external hard drive that works, so I don't think it's a USB issue


----------



## Andy74

Calling DN for support on devices they don't know much about is a complete waste of time. I cringe whenever I have to do so.


----------



## P Smith

Pester them !


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

The firmware indicates the receiver is not seeing the Sling Adapter. The Sling Adapter needs to be replaced if the Red light does not light on the adapter. Please PM me with your account number to see how I can assist you further. Please let me know. Thanks.



Andy74 said:


> Firmware is ADDHZAAM. I did use it successfully for several months.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

The message I sent to Andy74 also applies to you. The firmware indicates it is not seen by the receiver. Please PM me your account number so I can assist you further. Please let me know. Thanks.



Ryan08 said:


> I've pretty much got the exact same problem. I bought my Sling adapter last October too and it's worked fine for about 8 months. Then a few weeks ago the light on the Sling adapter went off. I tried unplugging it and plugging it back in on both USB ports and also tried unplugging the receiver.
> 
> Like Andy74, at first I would see the onscreen message, but the light never came on, but now I don't even see the screen.
> 
> Firmware is also ADDHZAAM.
> I also have an external hard drive that works, so I don't think it's a USB issue


----------



## Ryan08

Thanks Ray, I think this is resolved now, though. I called DN yesterday and they're sending out a replacement since it was under warranty. 

Andy - Surprisingly, this was actually the easiest call I've ever had with DN. The whole process took about 5 minutes.


----------



## Andy74

OK, I did call them
It took 3 reboots of the receiver (15 minutes).

After I was done, they claim they can send a software update to my receiver to resolve this issue.


----------



## Andy74

After a second chat with dish and after providing a link to this thread, dish rep agreed to replace it for me.


----------



## scasonia

Hi, I have the same problem with my Sling adapter. I was watching TV on my phone at work and then a window popped up saying that the sling adapter has rebooted and it hasn't worked since. I called Dish and they sent me out a new one but it was pouring down rain and UPS left it on my porch so the box got wet. Well, the new one doesn't work so not sure if it was because it got wet or that there is a more serious problem. Dish is going to send me out another one but I kinda think that it may be a problem with my DVR. Was your problem resolved with the new sling? Thanks


----------



## P Smith

Try different USB port before send second sling back.


----------



## global_nomad

Andy74 said:


> I got the sling adapter for my 722 last october - worked fine until now.
> The adapter appears dead. No light comes on the sling adapter.
> The dish receiver (722) is online. I can access the schedule/dvr through dish online, but when attempting to watch shows, I get an error (error states that I was able to connect, but an error occurred).
> 
> Any ideas if it's possible to reset this adapter?


I'm having the same issue too and I just moved to Saudi Arabia. I read on an online review the sling adapter might be sensitive to heat.


----------



## global_nomad

Did it work out for you?


----------



## pmjones

Andy74 said:


> Firmware is ADDHZAAM. I did use it successfully for several months.


Same here on the 722. Used my sling fine for 9 months and then suddenly - BAM - no red light, no recognition from the 722 of the sling, both USB ports a no go. Dish sent me a replacement sling. Does not work either. Sling firmware is ADEAZAAM. Was on the phone for an hour with Dish and was finally told they could get the firmware to cycle via engineering on their end. I was not holding out hope and two days later - still does not work.

BTW, Internet connection is excellent - DVR and On Demand services are super fast. No network issues.

Can DIRT help me???


----------



## [email protected] Network

pmjones said:


> Same here on the 722. Used my sling fine for 9 months and then suddenly - BAM - no red light, no recognition from the 722 of the sling, both USB ports a no go. Dish sent me a replacement sling. Does not work either. Sling firmware is ADEAZAAM. Was on the phone for an hour with Dish and was finally told they could get the firmware to cycle via engineering on their end. I was not holding out hope and two days later - still does not work.
> 
> BTW, Internet connection is excellent - DVR and On Demand services are super fast. No network issues.
> 
> Can DIRT help me???


I received your PM. I will respond there.


----------



## rkelzenberg

I also appear to be having the same problem with my sling adapter. I have no problem seeing what is on my DVR remotely but I get errors when attempting to view any contents via the Dish Sling Adapter.

I don't have any red light on the adapter and have attempted to reset the DVR several times. Software L727 Sling Adapter ADEAZAAM


----------



## [email protected]SH Network

rkelzenberg said:


> I also appear to be having the same problem with my sling adapter. I have no problem seeing what is on my DVR remotely but I get errors when attempting to view any contents via the Dish Sling Adapter.
> 
> I don't have any red light on the adapter and have attempted to reset the DVR several times. Software L727 Sling Adapter ADEAZAAM


I received your PM. Thanks!


----------



## rkelzenberg

Thanks Matt, I did receive the replacement Sling Adapter and it is working right out of the box and the red led lit up right away.

One of the things I did originally was to move it from on top of my dish receiver and have it on the side because of the amount of heat being thrown off by the dish receiver. With the amount of sling boxes that went bad around the same time, could it be an issue with the Sling Adapters getting to warm and failing after some time.

On another question, just to make sure that dish doesn't require the failed Sling Box to be sent back or should I send it back with the pre-paid label for disposal.


----------



## zwx_650

[email protected] Network said:


> I received your PM. Thanks!


Found this thread through Google. I am having the same problem with my Sling adapter. Everything worked fine until about 1 month ago, but I was too busy to check until now.

The system info shows:
Sling adapter status: None
Sling adapter version: ADEAZAAM

I don't have 5 posts so I am not sure if I can PM. Would you please let me know if you can help?

Thanks!


----------



## P Smith

What about red light on it ?


----------



## zwx_650

Hi P,

Thanks for your quick response. I have never seen any light from the adapter, both before and after it stopped working. 

Also I used to plug it into the front USB port. I switched it to the back one and it still doesn't work. I actually plug the adapter into my laptop directly. The laptop was able to detect that something was connected to the USB, but of course, without the correct driver, could not recognize it.

Wei


----------



## P Smith

time to PM DIRT, I'll do it for you ...


----------



## zwx_650

P Smith said:


> time to PM DIRT, I'll do it for you ...


Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] Network

zwx_650 said:


> Thanks!


I sent you a PM. If you can't respond, make a couple posts here.


----------



## zwx_650

Can't reply to PM, but thanks!


----------



## zwx_650

P and Matt,

Many thanks! Hope this message bumps me up to being able to send out PMs.

Wei


----------



## zwx_650

Matt, I think I just PMed you. Please let me know if you received it. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] Network

zwx_650 said:


> Matt, I think I just PMed you. Please let me know if you received it. Thanks!


I received it. Thanks!


----------



## fudpucker

It appears that the Dish sling adapters frequently die after about a year - mine did the same thing. The DIRT people were quick to help (thanks!) but I wonder if it is some design issue? Hopefully the replacement will last longer than a year.


----------



## Jim5506

We are only hearing about failures here, no telling how many are working fine like mine since I got it when they were introduced.

Squeaking wheels syndrome!


----------



## jlop

I have the same problem as the others:
Sling Adapter Status: NONE
Sling Adapter Version: ADEAZAAM

There is no light on the unit anymore. I connected it to both the front and back USB slot and neither worked. It appears to be dead.


----------



## matrix2004

Mine just died too. Help?


----------



## jdale2000

I have the same problem - 722 - slingadapter worked about a year - now dead - unplugged - plugged -both usb ports .. .. .. .. - is this a firmware issue or bad hardware -


----------



## jdale2000

Really dont understand the 5 rull to post a pm so here is #2


----------



## James Long

jdale2000 said:


> Really dont understand the 5 rull to post a pm so here is #2


The rule slows down the spammers. Wait a moment and your count will be 5 so you can PM DIRT.


----------



## zwx_650

My problem solved. Matt was very helpful and sent me a new one. Turns out the small red light should be lit when it is working.


----------



## dgschoel

My sling failed this evening. Had been working fine. Tried the other USB port and no luck. No light on the sling. 722 says sling adapter status NONE Version ADEAZAAM. I am unable to PM but would like assistance in getting the adapter replaced.


----------



## some guy

dgschoel;3164197 said:


> My sling failed this evening. Had been working fine. Tried the other USB port and no luck. No light on the sling. 722 says sling adapter status NONE Version ADEAZAAM. I am unable to PM but would like assistance in getting the adapter replaced.


Have you tried rebooting the receiver. Also try reconnecting the sling and gently move the USB cable around. I'm willing to bet the issue is with that cable not making a good connection.


----------



## dgschoel

Already tried the reboot, and moving the cable is no good. It just plain does not work anymore.


----------



## some guy

dgschoel;3164668 said:


> Already tried the reboot, and moving the cable is no good. It just plain does not work anymore.


Since you can't PM, I would use a Dish chat agent.


----------

